# New "used" Outback



## VA_Joe (Aug 2, 2005)

Iâ€™ve lurked for a while now and finally thought Iâ€™d post.

We recently bought a used 26RS but only after I poured over this website. The amount of information is incredible. I knew it would help me overcome any issues I discovered with a used trailer.

Learning points from the first outing:

1. Gray/Black labels were reversed (any suggestions for new labels that will hold on the outside of the camper?) I read about this happening before the trip but didnâ€™t check until it was time to dump.

2. Mini-blinds in bunks and slide â€" very noisy and soon to be replaced. (Again â€" I was forewarned by many posts)

3. Awning must be fully raised or it hits the door.

4. I made bunk bed rails to prevent any unfortunate tumbles and they worked great. (Thanks to numerous posts)

My mod list grows by the minute.

Thanks again for everyone making the selection and our first outing a success!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A closet modder.

Welcome out into the open, hope you feel better now. Now that you ve joined you can see more pics of mods.

Good Luck with the 26RS

John


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Dont feel too bad. I lurked for awhile and also bought a used 26RS. Now it is time for a bigger TW. But gas has gotta come down before I even think about that.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome out
And congrats on the 26RS

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome Joe and congrads on the Outback.

I have noticed that the door rubs the awning myself and picked up a "wheel" from our local RV dealer, haven't installed it yet but need to get it done.

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> a "wheel" from our local RV dealer


Gary,

Are you talking about a little wheel that installs on top of your door?









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Joe,

Congrats on the new Outback, and welcome to the forum! action

Glad to hear things are working well for you.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome! From a fellow 26RSer...


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > a "wheel" from our local RV dealer
> 
> 
> Gary,
> ...


Thats the one....just haven't looked at it yet....don't think it will be too tough of an install though.

Gary


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome Joe!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome to the ever-expanding Outback universe.

Reverie


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

joe action 
welcome aboard
and congrats on the new (used) outback









darrel


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

drobe5150 said:


> joe action
> welcome aboard
> and congrats on the new (used) outback
> 
> ...


Welcome and join in w/us.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the family Joe!!

I lurked on this forum so long, I finally bought my Outback from a member. Now that was one sweet deal...


----------

